

New iPad Commercial. It's Almost Manly. - profgubler
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/05/13/crazy-powerful-and-magical-where-do-i-sign/#comment-1275477

======
profgubler
I was taken aback by how manly this commercial was from apple. If you just
listened to it without looking at it it could almost be a truck commercial.
This is a very divergent strategy for apple, even though the apparently made a
similar ad for th newton, but even that one didn't sound as manly.

Does Apple feel a need to attract men with this product? Are they afraid only
women will buy it?

